
Things My Boss Says - samesJeabrook
http://thingsmybosssays.eu-4.evennode.com/
======
samesJeabrook
Inspired by some of the things bosses have said to me over time I decided to
create a place where people can share some of the outrageous quotes they have
encountered from their bosses in the past.

This is a quick throw together site so the feedback would be really
appreciated.

Also feel free to add some quotes, as currently at the time of writing this
there aren't any, and the more generated, the better testing I can do.

Thanks!

------
leowoo91
"...that is not my cup of tea. Do you have that phrase in Belarus? Or do you
say, "Not my glass of vodka"?" unbelievable.

